# Factory clone or restomod?



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey guys. As you may know, I just picked up a '68 LeMans convertible. Like most folks, I am obviously going to make this a GTO clone. The car currently does not appear to be numbers matching plus I will be replacing the frame due to damage. 

Now out of curiosity, I am looking for opinions and advice on whether I should make my clone as close to a factory GTO as possible (Muscle Car TV did this to a Camaro) or should I make it a restomod GTO?

Personally, I know I like shiney things, for example, I like polished 17" wheels, ceramic coated long tube headers, and shiney chrome accents in the engine area over stock parts. I also tend to like upgraded items like tubular control arms, disc brakes, and power adders. But I do understand that a factory correct clone is just as eye catching. I am not trying to pass the clone off as a real GTO, but I do not see anything wrong with building one that is as close as possible to the real thing.

Just like to hear what you guys have to say.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I vote restomod in this case!!!!


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

For me stone stock is BORING, and the old tires suck to drive on. There is no way I would make anything exactly factory correct, not even my numbers matching 455 HO Formula. Some people go for the correct this or that, and even get down to the date coded hose clamps. I would rather be driving it than having garage art, and once you go to that effort, you dont want to drive it so you dont have to do it again. You can also go with a 455 with any year head, or even aluminum heads, make lots of power, and have fun with a restomod.

Dont worry about value because in the end it is still a clone.

I like sleepers, looks stock and boring but carry a really big stick, just a couple mods being visible. Make it just look like an old car that either just came out of a barn, or has a cheap paint job on it. Looking stock and being stock are two different things.


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

i vote resto mod. its your car and you build it the way you want. In my opinion the car is more personal when you build it the way you want it.


----------



## Amigo-2k (Jun 18, 2011)

the biggest upcoming market is a stock look with a newer LS1 under the hood....


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I like to think of mine as more Retro-Mod...looks and is pretty stock for the most part besides the shiny things, most of the mods blend in pretty well (gauges, B&M ratchet shifter, leather wrapped wheel, drilled and slotted front power disc's, close ratio power steering) . but i don't think many will mistake it for the 326 the badges say it has. Build what you like and drive it like you stole it.




























1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I (of course) vote resto mod:cool old school style with updated drive components


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I'll get on this wagon, resto/retro.......


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

build it the way you want it, the way you will use it, and within your budget.
Afterall, it yours!!! Just enjoy it.:cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Dang Eric...that blowers bigger than your motor....SWEET!!!!
Never seen the engine in yours Crusty....one of a kind, very nice work.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Personally, I'm a big fan of stock appearing to the "casual observer" (a Pontiac aficionado would spot it), but with enough torque to rip your head clean off...

I love Instg8ter's Tempest on both counts.

It's your car --- do whatever plants the biggest grin on your face.

Bear


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

Well, since the car is not a numbers matching, I was working a deal to get a correct year, rebuilt, blueprinted and balanced 400 CI engine, but the deal fell through. So I guess I may have to look into the 440+ hp 383 crate engines I am seeing around.

There are some places I am not likely to ever go stock...wheels/tires and exhaust, happen to be two areas that I do not do stock. 

I like what BearGFR said, to the casual eye, it screams Pontiac, but it being so much more is amusing.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I take it back. :willy: I'm not in favor of you doing what you want --- not if that means putting a ::cough spit:: chevy motor in it. 

(Not when you can build a Pontiac 400 into a 461 that would eat it alive)

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree on the Chevy motor (don't do it!) talk to Mr. P-body he can hook you up with a 400 that will laugh at any 383 crate and hand it it's lunch. thanks Bear, Exactly what i was shooting for, surprised no one has called me on the 65' Interior in a 66'....(i always loved the logo'd seats). way i looked at it was, if i bought it as a teen new what mods would i have made to it (if i had the money to back then). I like cars that show the owners personal touches. My car has parts from no fewer than 6 model years other than 66' thats why i call it Tempeststein . Struggled with the clone dilema right to the end, i will always have gto's to park it next to but i doubt i will ever see another Tempest next to it at a cruise or show and i know i will never see one exactly like it. And i have a soft spot for "sleepers"....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

An example of a pontiac motor for my 67 GTO.....


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

only 440hp? Most of us Pontiac guys will walk right past a car that has a small chevy in it, quite a few if it has a big chevy in it without taking any more time to look than seeing the valve covers. LSx engines are closer to Pontiacs than they are to the chevy small block, so that isnt such a sacrilege. The Pontiac is an all around better engine, better machining, better design for a street engine, and you can get them to go easy on gas. I know I can build a better engine than a crate 383 for the same money.


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

okay, I got it, NO chevy engines....well if a rebuilt, blueprinted and balanced 400 came up once before, it wil come up again. As for power, to be honest, I want more a boulevard cruiser than a powerhouse dragster. do not ge t wrong, Tim Allens said best when he said "huh, huh, mor epower!" But although I enjoy an occasional bout of competition, racing is not really my thing.

So the search goes on for a really nice PONTIAC 400 engine. ;-)


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

PM MrPbody on this forum, he checks in normally on engine threads he runs Central Virginia Machine and is one of the top Pontiac builders in the Nation (world) and has packages for the 400 so you can build to suit yourself or his staff can build and ship, he will run down a combo for you even if you do not buy from him, very respected in these circles and a wealth of info....:cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

BearGFR said:


> Personally, I'm a big fan of stock appearing to the "casual observer" (a Pontiac aficionado would spot it), but with enough torque to rip your head clean off...
> Bear


I don't understand that one, unless you have aluminum heads, there's no way to know it's a stroker 461. Especially if you have a mid 70's 400 and 6X heads, it will just look like a smog motor with a cam in it. 
Retro, do what you want, the Pontiac is a great motor, though 2X as much to build as a SBC, it's your budget, don't let the haters get you, lol.. They have built some healthy Poncho motors, congrats guys!!!
LS motor is a great swap, but everyone has done it, Pontiac motors are going to be the exception, not the norm in the near future.
The resto mod is going to add the value to your car, not the GTO badge. And you will be the only one at a show, it's kind of cool.. I have a 70 Lemans Sport, and it has it's own vin, making it more rare, but not more valuable than the GTO.. It's my car, had one in high scool and I like it.. :cheers:cheers


----------



## DarthBubba (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey!! What's wrong with a 383???

Small-Bore Pontiac Performance Engine Build - Revenge Of The 350

:seeya


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

nothing if its a poncho 383, think he all ready has a 400 block though....


----------



## DarthBubba (Oct 27, 2009)

Instg8ter said:


> nothing if its a poncho 383, think he all ready has a 400 block though....


LOL yeah it is! 

I've got Ace's 383 that will be going into my 68 Tempest. Sure I could have done a 400, but I'm a little odd. Going to run it with a 200 4R and 3.73 posi.

460hp/430tq should be fine for me!

Although for full disclosure I was originally going a 400 w/ Eheads and the engine builder I originally chose did nothing but screw me around. Hence going with the 383 when it popped up for sale.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

cool Bubba, post some pics and dyno when you get it running...i like odd. have a feeling that will start being a popular build when all the 400 blocks get to where they are at a premium (as they ain't makin no more) and become harder to get like the 455's


----------



## DarthBubba (Oct 27, 2009)

Will do. Just finished up with the metal work and waiting to go for paint and body. I guess I'd vote restomod! :rofl:

Completely redone suspension : tubular A arms, coil-overs, tublar control arms w/ rear sway, 13' rotors up front 12' out back

Aforementioned 383, 200 4R, 3:73 posi and alum rad, dual fans and March StyleTrac serpentine system. Added AC as it gets hot here in TX!!

But I am keeping the bench seat and column shift! 

Here's a shot before the metal work was done. The rain makes it look much nicer than it is!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Brian, Is that a transmission cooler under your rad support? If so, are you also using the cooler in the radiator? Thanks, Eric...It looks cool whatever it is!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yes E it's and inline cooler and i have it running through the radiator also. did'nt realize it would stick out that much before i put the bumper on but its catching lots of air, just worry about banging it on parking blocks may try and tuck it behind support with just a bit peeking out.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

If mrvandermey lives near Michigan or Nebraska I have a few 400 blocks sitting around.


----------

